# The Official "No Tippin' Pippen" Thread



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Somebody called into question the legitimacy of the No Tippin' Pippen reputation.

Here are a few stories I pulled off the net.

Anyone have other stories they've heard/read? Or personal experience?

-----------------------------

http://www.chicagoist.com/archives/2005/03/24/no_tippin_pippen_strikes_again.php

March 24, 2005
"No Tippin'" Pippen Strikes Again
Former Chicago Bulls star Scottie Pippen was caught trying to negotiate down some strippers from their ususal fees at the Penthouse Executive Club recently. Apparently, the chose to move on to better paying customers. 
Somehow, we are not at all surprised by this account of Pip's night out. Chicagoist grew up on the North Shore in the same suburb where he lived during his first stint with the team, so we've heard first-hand accounts from friends who waited on him in restaurants. Scottie seems to have worked hard to earn his No Tippin' Pippen" nickname from "coast-to-coast. And it looks that much worse, especially here in Chicago, when a certain bald-headed former teammate was known to be a quite generous tipper. 
Sure... Pip never made as as much green as MJ, but he did receive a $67 million contract before being traded to Houston in '99, was paid his $5 million contract by the Bulls this year and has banked over $210,000 in farm subsidies over the years. You think could show some love to the strippers, waiters and bar tenders out there...

http://www.accessmylibrary.com/coms2/summary_0286-7284236_ITM

COPYRIGHT 2000 Chicago Tribune 
Byline: Steve Rosenbloom 

Good morning, Scottie Pippen. 

It's always something with you, and that something always seems to be money. 

The Trail Blazers were in Minneapolis last weekend for their playoff series against the Timberwolves and Pippen's agent arranged with Champs sports bar to get the Lennox Lewis-Michael Grant heavyweight fight. The bar wasn't planning to show the fight because it didn't want to pop for the $750 charge. So Pippen said he'd pay for it. 

And the bar ordered it. And then the fight lasted less than two rounds. And then Pippen refused to pay for the fight the way he said he would because he felt he gotten ripped off, reports out of Minneapolis said. 

After much haggling, the bar split the cost with the man known around here as ``No Tippin' Pippen.'' 

http://www.bitterwaitress.com/gossip/articles.html?celeb=Scottie Pippen


Location: Illinois 

I absolutely hate to tell you all this short, yet descriptive story about Pippen. I've only worked in the restaurant for about 6 months and have seen Brian Urlacher (is that spelled right?), and some guy from STYX that everyone makes a fuss about. Anyhow, recently, Pippen and his family came in a few weeks ago, and I was very surprized and in awe. So, I go to one of the veteran servers and express my excite. She quickly shot down one of my idols and said, "oh, yeah. He comes in every once in a while. We call him 'No Tippin' Pippin.'" I wanted to laugh, but I just felt disbelief. Like, really?! He's rich, and I always assumed a compassionate guy. I was wrong... HEY, PIPPEN... WE CAN'T ALL BE MULTI-MILLIONAIRES!! Next time throw use lowly patrons a bone, Cheap-o! The server who took care of him said he wasn't nice or mean, just not very personal. 

Location: Chicago read more Chicago gossip 
Restaurant: TGI Friday's 

This is an old story, but I remember it like it was yesterday. I was bartending when Scottie Pippen and B.J. Armstrong came in with a small group of girls. Scottie opened up a tab and kept me jumping, buying drinks for everyone. I was staying on top of things since he had just signed a LARGE multi-year, multi-million dollar contract a few weeks earlier. Sadly, when I gave him the bill, I overheard his girlfriend say, "Aren't you going to tip him anything?" His response was, "I don't tip anyone, I'm saving my money." What an *******! B.J. gave me $100 on a $300 tab and told me not to take it personally. His nickname with people in the industry is "No Tippin' Pippen". 

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/WaitersWorld/message/1122

Scottie Pippen's criticism of Trailblazer management has been the talk of the
town this week - not least of all with local restaurateurs. . "We'd like to see
him go as badly as he seems to want to leave," says one. "He comes in here, runs
up an $800 bill and leaves a $25 tip." And here we thought those old "No Tippin'
Pippen" days were over. . But there's always hope, especially at this time of
year. C'mon, Scottie, how about a little of that Happy H. spirit?


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!

Well,he most definitely was hording cash under his mattress, then!!

Although, I had also heard that he lost a ton of $ on varous investments that went belly-up, which is why he has to work as a commentator these days...


----------



## Hustle

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> Well,he most definitely was hording cash under his mattress, then!!
> 
> Although, I had also heard that he lost a ton of $ on varous investments that went belly-up, which is why he has to work as a commentator these days...


Greedy (high risk/stupid for a man in his position) investing.


----------



## McBulls

In my opinion 20% is a reasonable tip when the bill is less than $50. When it is more than that the number is excessive. Bills for meals for two that cost $200 or more deserve no more than 15% ($30+ dollars for a few minutes of work). 

Of course I don't have the guts to enforce this point of view, but why should a guy who busses your meal to the table get a tip that is 4X as large when the meal is expensive as when its reasonably priced? The disproportionate renumeration only provokes waiters into unnecessary interruptions and unprompted, prolonged soliloquies singing the praises of food they know nothing about and wine they know less about. Well-renumerated waiters and staff tend to watch your eating way to closely; grabbing the overpriced food away from you the minute you pause for a second while eating; interrupting conversations for their dull, rehearsed emissions about the next course; and regaling you with un-requested bonhommie at the end of the meal.


----------



## step

No one gives me any tips while at work, so I just return the favour. Though the whole tipping thing isn't big here.


----------



## L.O.B

McBulls said:


> In my opinion 20% is a reasonable tip when the bill is less than $50. When it is more than that the number is excessive. Bills for meals for two that cost $200 or more deserve no more than 15% ($30+ dollars for a few minutes of work).
> 
> Of course I don't have the guts to enforce this point of view, but why should a guy who busses your meal to the table get a tip that is 4X as large when the meal is expensive as when its reasonably priced? The disproportionate renumeration only provokes waiters into unnecessary interruptions and unprompted, prolonged soliloquies singing the praises of food they know nothing about and wine they know less about. Well-renumerated waiters and staff tend to watch your eating way to closely; grabbing the overpriced food away from you the minute you pause for a second while eating; interrupting conversations for their dull, rehearsed emissions about the next course; and regaling you with un-requested bonhommie at the end of the meal.


If you can afford to eat at top notch places or want to eat the the most expensive places, you can afford to tip accordingly. Now if your cost is revolved around expensive bottles of wine, I can see tipping on alchol at a lower rate than food but if you can afford the best cuts and cuisine you better tip that career server that makes it all happen.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

Pippens wife is hot.


----------



## Dornado

I was trying to think of a reason why I should care what Scottie Pippen does with his money, or what kind of tips he gives... 


and, well, I'm still trying.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!

Maybe Scottie is confused and thinks he's in Europe, where the waitstaff are paid an actually semi-decent wage (at least better than $2.00/hour..)and you are supposed to leave only the change...

This sort of behavior explains the circumstances behind his 1st contract extension with the Bulls--wherein even Reinsdorf, after initially offering him what was, in hindsight, a lowball deal, actually warned Pip AGAINST signing it.

But Pip was so insecure, his basic attitude was "My God, I've got to sign something, and I've got to do it right now!!!". 
And then he got locked into a below market contract that lasted years and years, a duration of time that allowed his resentment against Krause and JR to build up.


----------



## Rhyder

I don't tip because society says I gotta. I tip when somebody deserves a tip. When somebody really puts forth an effort, they deserve a little something extra. But this tipping automatically, that ****'s for the birds. As far as I'm concerned, they're just doin their job...

Our girl was okay. She didn't do anything special...

Look, I ordered coffee. Now we've been here a long ****in time, and she's only filled my cup three times. When I order coffee, I want it filled six times.

The words "too busy" shouldn't be in a waitress's vocabulary...

These ladies aren't starvin to death. They make minimum wage. When I worked for minimum wage, I wasn't lucky enough to have a job that society deemed tipworthy...

Do you know what this is? It's the world's smallest violin, playing just for the waitresses...


----------



## Pinball

Rhyder said:


> I don't tip because society says I gotta. I tip when somebody deserves a tip. When somebody really puts forth an effort, they deserve a little something extra. But this tipping automatically, that ****'s for the birds. As far as I'm concerned, they're just doin their job...
> 
> Our girl was okay. She didn't do anything special...
> 
> Look, I ordered coffee. Now we've been here a long ****in time, and she's only filled my cup three times. When I order coffee, I want it filled six times.
> 
> The words "too busy" shouldn't be in a waitress's vocabulary...
> 
> These ladies aren't starvin to death. They make minimum wage. When I worked for minimum wage, I wasn't lucky enough to have a job that society deemed tipworthy...
> 
> Do you know what this is? It's the world's smallest violin, playing just for the waitresses...


"say she takes me into the back and........"

"now that I'd definately pay more than 12% for"


----------



## UMfan83

Rhyder said:


> I don't tip because society says I gotta. I tip when somebody deserves a tip. When somebody really puts forth an effort, they deserve a little something extra. But this tipping automatically, that ****'s for the birds. As far as I'm concerned, they're just doin their job...
> 
> Our girl was okay. She didn't do anything special...
> 
> Look, I ordered coffee. Now we've been here a long ****in time, and she's only filled my cup three times. When I order coffee, I want it filled six times.
> 
> The words "too busy" shouldn't be in a waitress's vocabulary...
> 
> These ladies aren't starvin to death. They make minimum wage. When I worked for minimum wage, I wasn't lucky enough to have a job that society deemed tipworthy...
> 
> Do you know what this is? It's the world's smallest violin, playing just for the waitresses...


You do realize that its standard for waitresses to get paid under minimum wage and they make up for that in tips correct?


----------



## UMfan83

Edit: Double post


----------



## HKF

This is why I like getting my food to go.


----------

